# Accumulator Tank - Question??



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I finished installing my 2 gallon accumlator tank and relocating my water pump yesterday on my 26KBRS.

Turned out to be a bit more of a job than I anticipated. The water pump on my Outback was mounted under my fridge and screwed on top of the metal fender wheel which insured the pump would make as much noise as possible. The access to the pump is through a small 9" panel under the fridge which meant I had to do all the work with laying on my back with my arms through the access panel. The nearest place I could find to locate the tank was 7 feet away and under the sofa requiring that I remove the converter and drill holes through the bottom of the pantry to run the line to the tank.









Here's my question.....

I have 25 pounds of air pressure in my tank and the tank appears to be working fine. I measured that the pump will stay off for about 30 seconds
and I can get 1/2 gallon of water out of the sink before the pump kicks back on. Is this about right or should my pressure be higher than 25 pounds?
I don't think I have any way to measure my water pressure after the pump so I'm guessing at where I should be with the tank bladder pressure.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

All of the residential tanks that I have installed from 2 gallon to 120 gallon are ( 2lbs or 0lbs) less than the turn on pressure. From the Amtrol website (Adjusting Precharge
Prior to Installation
All well tanks are shipped with a standard precharge
of 38 psig.
Step 1. Remove protective air valve cap
Step 2. Check precharge pressure should be
+ or - 10% of the factory setting)
Step 3. Release or add air as necessary to make
the precharge pressure 2 psig below the
pressure switch pump cut-in setting.
(Example, if you have a well tank with a
precharge of 38 psig, and you have a
pressure switch setting of 30/50 psig,
adjust precharge of your well tank from
38 psig to 28 psig.)
Step 4. Replace protective air valve cap. Peel
off backing of label and apply over air
valve cap.) James


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> Step 3. Release or add air as necessary to make
> the precharge pressure 2 psig below the
> pressure switch pump cut-in setting.
> 
> James


Thanks James.... I'm following what your saying, but here's where I'm stuck. How do I determine what my pressure switch pump cut-in setting is?
Do all the water pumps in the Outbacks have the same cut in pressure so I can just get that number and then go 2 pounds less pressure in the tank
or is it necessary to use a gauge to measure it? If I need the gauge, how would I connect it to the water line? I don't have any type of gauge that can
just just screw on the kitchen faucet....

Mark


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

If you look at the pump (I think its set at 45lbs cut out) (pump PDF http://www.shurflo.com/pdf/rv/product_data...088-422-144.pdf ) then go 20lbs less for the cut in, so set the tank at 23lbs. James


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Have added Accumulator Tank on two trailer and set them at 22 to 23 psi seems to work the best at this psi!!!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for everyones help!







I hope James did not go out of his way to take that picture for me, but I bet he did.....

You guys are the best!

Mark


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Thats one of the best parts of keeping the OB at the house. I can run outside and check. James


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you want to test your switch and then set your badder pressure to match the turn on pressure switch then do the following.

Reduce your tank air pressure to 10 psi.
Turn on the pump to fully pressurize the tank. When the pump turns off measure the air pressure and this is the off pressure of the pump.

The next step can may take two people depending on the trailer.
Crack open a faucet and drain water until the pump turns on. As SOON as it turns on close the faucet and turn off the pump.
Measure the air pressure in the tank this is the "On" pressure of the pump.
Now drain ALL water pressure and then top the air up in the tank until it is equal or just below the on pressure.

The reason I would do this check is the on switch point can vary pump to pump and this way you can know the exact point to charge you accumulator to.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> If you want to test your switch and then set your badder pressure to match the turn on pressure switch then do the following.
> 
> Reduce your tank air pressure to 10 psi.
> Turn on the pump to fully pressurize the tank. When the pump turns off measure the air pressure and this is the off pressure of the pump.
> ...


This is a good idea! Very creative thinking....


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I used one of these with the faucet adapter into a wye fitting to check the perssure http://www.freshwatersystems.com/p-994-wat...se-adapter.aspx . But I have easy access to this stuff. James


----------



## lookinin (Jul 21, 2009)

Rip said:


> Have added Accumulator Tank on two trailer and set them at 22 to 23 psi seems to work the best at this psi!!!










Bonus! Your suggested pressure worked great. Thanks. My tank came pre-charged with too much pressure and the pump kept kicking in as if there wasn't a tank in the loop. Ran it down to no water pressure (pump off), reduced tank pressure to 10 psi, restarted the pump, got a reading of 30 psi, de-pressurized it again, added air to 20 psi and it works like a charm. We can now "tinkle" at night without waking the other half with the vibrating pump starting up. Thanks for taking the time to post your suggestions.

Cheers.
Kevin


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Interesting info. I just bought and installed the Shurflo accumulator and flex tubing mod last night. The Shurflo accumulator model I got was precharged to 30 psi, and it said that's the typical turn-on pressure for the 45psi pump like I have. Jeez, they don't even know the specs of their own pumps!

I did get some effect from the faucets, but couldn't get 1 toilet flush without the pump coming on. So tonight I'll play with the tank pressure.

Oh yeah, one more thing. While the hammering/vibration noise was greatly reduced, the flex tubing does still transmit some vibration. It seems to be a problem only where it happens to touch the cabinet. I think some foam in those areas and I'll be golden.


----------

